# Seating for dressage is it as bad as it looks?



## Sussexbythesea (2 August 2012)

Despite paying about £100 a ticket it looks like I will be sat behind 3 judges boxes miles away from the arena on the 9th August and as in row 3 in Block 112 so not high I can't help feeling I won't be seeing a lot.

I'm disappointed before I start - I know the atmosphere will be great but I would like to actually some dressage.

Am I being a party pooper?  Can anyone resassure me?


----------



## Gorgeous George (2 August 2012)

I haven't been in the arena for dressage, but I was there on xc day and even right at the front you were still 'up' a fair bit from ground level and had a good view of the arena. You just need someone to let you know if the judge's boxes will be in the way. I also went to the top of the arena, now that was a bit hairy, it felt quite exposed and um very high!

Have a great time


----------



## jessdarcy (2 August 2012)

I was in block 121 for the SJ, right on the end, but it really didn't matter! I guess it depends how good your eyesight is! 
x


----------



## Jo_x (2 August 2012)

i was in block 112 row 4 for the sj, i couldnt see some of the jumps further away very well because i was too low but i imagine for dressage its fine. i thought it was more "to the side" than it looks so depending on where the judges box is you should be ok. what seat number are you?


----------



## Kat (2 August 2012)

Take some binoculars or opera glasses for the distance, and hopefully you will be high enough to see over the judges boxes.


----------



## Thistle (2 August 2012)

The stands go up very steeply, peoples heads in front are below your knee level. Row 1 is not at ground level but already elevated.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (2 August 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			Despite paying about £100 a ticket it looks like I will be sat behind 3 judges boxes miles away from the arena on the 9th August and as in row 3 in Block 112 so not high I can't help feeling I won't be seeing a lot.

I'm disappointed before I start - I know the atmosphere will be great but I would like to actually some dressage.

Am I being a party pooper?  Can anyone resassure me? 

Click to expand...

Im in 112 row 4!! Im so excited!!


----------



## NR99 (2 August 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			Despite paying about £100 a ticket it looks like I will be sat behind 3 judges boxes miles away from the arena on the 9th August and as in row 3 in Block 112 so not high I can't help feeling I won't be seeing a lot.

I'm disappointed before I start - I know the atmosphere will be great but I would like to actually some dressage.

Am I being a party pooper?  Can anyone resassure me? 

Click to expand...

No it will be absolutely awful, I'll buy them from you


----------



## YasandCrystal (2 August 2012)

Block 112 is right where the horses enter and exit - an excellent block. The seats are all at a reasonable height I think you will be very pleased


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 August 2012)

NR99 said:



			No it will be absolutely awful, I'll buy them from you 

Click to expand...

I knew there would be one!   

I'm really excited to be going and my sister is coming over from the USA so that's doubly brilliant as I don't get to see her often enough. So sorry despite my moaning they won't be for sale!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 August 2012)

YasandCrystal said:



			Block 112 is right where the horses enter and exit - an excellent block. The seats are all at a reasonable height I think you will be very pleased 

Click to expand...

Ooh I hope so - thanks!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 August 2012)

I'm in block 114 row 3 tomorrow so I'll let you know. Was there today in block 208 row 26 and we had a great view. Just got rather wet!


----------



## robthecob (2 August 2012)

Ruby red how was it today? I have block 114 row 4 on the 9th  could you see ok?


----------



## robthecob (2 August 2012)

Whoops just seen you posted that today and are going tomorrow, doh! Have a wicked time, report back!


----------



## ChiffChaff (2 August 2012)

I was in row 13 block 202 for the eventing dressage - great view! Judges boxes weren't in the way at all, as we were quite  bit higher than them. x


----------



## hcm88 (2 August 2012)

I was in block 115 row 3 for Eventing SJ - thought the tickets would be rubbish and too low down to see everything but in fact they were great, could see all but one or two of the jumps and were nice and close to the riders as they came in/out, so don't be too worried at row 3!


----------



## Pebble101 (3 August 2012)

How do I tell?

I have 204 16 114.  I assume 16 is the row but which of the others is the block?


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

204 is your block
16 is your row
114 is your seat number.

I had 220 33 364 yesterday.  View was great.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (3 August 2012)

Reporting back as promised - seats were FANTASTIC - we saw everything. Very atmospheric as you are so close to the action and right by all the photographers and loads of officials.


----------



## robthecob (3 August 2012)

thank you  I'm so so so so (you get the idea) excited  I hope you had a brilliant day


----------



## theopuppy (4 August 2012)

Thinks yourself lucky.. I paid £275 for my ticket and I'm row 33!!.. will def need binoculars!1


----------



## cazrider (4 August 2012)

I shouldn't worry too much Theopuppy, we were in row 25 of block 207 for day 1 of the dressage and we havd a fantastic view. Fantastic time too I should add, except for the minor issue of getting soaked. 

I bought some El Cheapo plastic ponchos for £3.99 each from Amazon.. lifesavers!


----------



## theopuppy (4 August 2012)

That's good to know caz rider.. too late to get ponchos though as going on Thursday.. hoping for good weather.


----------



## LizzieJ (4 August 2012)

theopuppy said:



			Thinks yourself lucky.. I paid £275 for my ticket and I'm row 33!!.. will def need binoculars!1
		
Click to expand...

If you look at my pics in PG, they were taken from row 32, I had a very good view


----------



## Thistle (4 August 2012)

theopuppy said:



			That's good to know caz rider.. too late to get ponchos though as going on Thursday.. hoping for good weather.
		
Click to expand...

Tesco sell them


----------



## rosie55 (4 August 2012)

I went to the dressage yesterday and the seating was great! was in row 35 and had fantastic view of arena and surrounding area, all the way to the thames! it did rain on us so had to buy poncho and umbrella, available in the 2012 shops on site. umbrellas expensive but poncho very cheap! i originally thought it wouldn't be very good at greenwich but its superb, i am so impressed with the olympics and am so glad i was able to go. would recommend travelling by boat too from london bridge to greenwich, great;-)


----------

